# Plow Disc Hoeing



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Hashbrown... for reminding me.

I bought a couple of Hoes a few years ago at a swap meet that were cut from plow discs. The long blade is curved in 2 dimensions. The side edges are sharpened as well and curved in one dimension.

It takes some getting used to but now I'll never go back to a conventional hoe! It allows for much more precision with small plants and more options as far as cutting movements.

Last year I changed out the rear discs on my gang plow. I saved a couple of the nicer ones for making hoes!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

That's a cool idea. I've made several hoes out of truck springs, round off one side of the hoe and sharpen the other.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought a outlet of hoes at prohoe.com. Made fro disc blades. Best hoes I've ever used. They have lots of models for various tasks.prices weren't awful and should several lifetimes.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We used to make small hoes out of sickle mower blades. not very big but work nice.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

hiwall said:


> We used to make small hoes out of sickle mower blades. not very big but work nice.


I got two horse pulled sickle mowers.


----------



## jake_deles (Jan 2, 2015)

That's pretty tricky! Very cool.


----------

